

Show HN: CrococryptFile 1.3 with cloaked, headerless files - frankhissen
https://github.com/fhissen/CrococryptFile/releases

======
nadams
The one feature that I would really like in personal file encryption tools
like this is to be able to read/write the files on the fly. For example - with
encfs you have 2 folders:

/encrypted

/decrypted

Whenever you write something to /decrypted it is automatically encrypted and
copied to /encrypted. And /decrypted contains all the files from /encrypted
but decrypted. The use case is using cloud storage such as dropbox.

~~~
frankhissen
Well, I understand. I'm working at encryption technologies for years now. And
I have a tool that -I guess- is similar to what you search for
(CrococryptFile's brother CrococryptMirror):

[http://www.frankhissen.de/crococryptmirror-home-en-frank-
his...](http://www.frankhissen.de/crococryptmirror-home-en-frank-hissen-it-
software.html#Screenshots)

However, it is a matter of your personal philosophy or taste when it comes to
privacy and cloud backups. I tried to compare the two approaches (file-by-file
vs big-file encryption):

[http://www.frankhissen.de/container-vs-file-by-file-
encrypti...](http://www.frankhissen.de/container-vs-file-by-file-encryption-
frank-hissen-it-blog.html)

I know both sides - there are people mailing me they prefer this or that
version. And I understand both, but it really depends on your individual use
case and preferences.

By the way: CrococryptMirror can show you live the unencrypted version of your
files. CrococryptFile could do that as well (technically), but I don't know if
I would integrate that.

